# T5 HO Lighting



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 6 foot long T5 HO Light Fixture and I am wondering what would be my best selection of bulbs to grow some live plants. There are eight 39 Watt 36`T5 HO bulbs in this fixture and they are set up where 4 bulbs are on one timer, and 4 bulbs are on a seperate timer and then there are 6 or 8 Blue LEDs for night lights. Please keep in mind this is not going to be a plant tank with fish, it is going to be a fish tank with plants and I will not be using CO2. This will be on a 32" deep 230 gallon tank!

At present I have 4 10K bulbs on one timer, two colour enhancing and two 6700 bulbs on the other timer. 

Suggestions?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

What's the gallonage of your tank ?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

230 gallon as it mentions above!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> 230 gallon as it mentions above!


Apologies - don't know how I missed that.

Super-sized tank - but I'm not sure I can answer that with any solid degree of confidence.

May I suggest you could have a read through the few Stickies on plantedtank.net forum, in the lighting section, to get pointed in a reliable direction. Better than that, if you're a member, or don't mind becoming one, you could PM a member there called, username - Hoppy, who is the recognized expert on lighting on that forum. I'm sure he would be happy to help, and you could confidently rely on his suggestions.
You woudn't even need to have 10 posts to PM Hoppy if you joined the forum, just post a thread in the Lighting section, and I would bet money that Hoppy would be one of the responders.


----------

